# [Résolu][SETUP] Compilation du kernel KO

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer une gentoo fraîche sur mon pc et j'ai une erreur lors de la compilation du kernel:

```
  BIN2C   arch/x86/purgatory/kexec-purgatory.c

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-fstack-protector-strong'

Kbuild:35: recipe for target 'kernel/bounds.s' failed

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

Makefile:980: recipe for target 'prepare0' failed

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
```

Je suis toujours pour le moment dans mon chroot (sysresccd) a essayer de régler le soucis.

Voilà quelques infos sur le système:

```
setlocale: unsupported locale setting

Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.14.35-std452-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.35-std452-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-5010U_CPU_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3952236 total,   2157668 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 10 Jun 2015 06:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Une idée ?

----------

## zerros

bon ben j'ai fini par le désactiver dans le kernel: CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG ...

----------

## boozo

'alute

```
Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.14.35-std452-amd64 x86_64)

(...)

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

(...)
```

À ma connaissance mais c'est juste de mémoire - d'autant que je n'ai pas encore tenté d'activer ledit bignou sur mes gentoo -, il fallait a minima passer en gcc-4.9.x pour profiter de la chose donc il y a peut-être un lien de cause à effet de bord y compris au niveau compilation... je n'ai pas cherché dans b.g.o non plus mais si c'est bien le cas, ce devrait être signalé je pense.

A voir donc sinon tester ?   :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

oui exact. Il faut passer en 4.9. Ceci explique cela  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Je confirme également nos dires (oui depuis j'ai recherché aussi  :Razz:  ) => c'est bien fait exprès que ça plante la compil (cf. la raison des devs en synthétique)

----------

